
Report: Intel is cancelling its 10nm process. Intel: No, we’re not - s3cur3
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/10/report-intel-is-cancelling-its-10nm-process-intel-no-were-not/
======
kregasaurusrex
From SemiAccurate's [0] article:

>Update October 22, 2018@3:30pm: Intel has denied ending 10nm on Twitter. The
full tweet is, “Media reports published today that Intel is ending work on the
10nm process are untrue. We are making good progress on 10nm. Yields are
improving consistent with the timeline we shared during our last earnings
report.” SemiAccurate stands by its reporting.

[0] [https://semiaccurate.com/2018/10/22/intel-kills-off-
the-10nm...](https://semiaccurate.com/2018/10/22/intel-kills-off-the-10nm-
process/)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18273708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18273708)

------
xchaotic
Given that 7nm is already shipping in iPhones, it shows how far behind has
Intel fallen

~~~
dragontamer
Not really. 7nm and 10nm are just marketing names. Intel's 10nm (if it ever
comes out) seems comparable to TSMC's 7nm (TSMC is the company Apple uses to
build iPhone chips).

This is more of TSMC pulling ahead of everyone. No one has a working next-
generation fabrication process yet aside from TSMC. Intel is delaying 10nm,
Samsung is delaying 7nm, and GloFo is literally out of the race. They gave up.

